
This Album Changed My Life and Career Path:ATCQ 25th Year Re Release - earlyadapter
http://ambrosiaforheads.com/2015/09/a-tribe-called-quest-are-releasing-a-special-25th-anniversary-edition-of-their-debut-album/
======
earlyadapter
A Tribe Called Quest is a seminal group in Hip Hop History. Without their
production, we would not have a Pharrell Williams or Kanye West.

